# Driver ATI

## conoscenza

Ciao ragazzi,

il mio più che un problema è una "conversazione da bar".

Uso Gentoo su un notebook con scheda video integrata e mi trovo molto bene.

Ho un altro portatile su cui ho Fedora 17, con scheda video ATI ed ho problemi con la temperatura della stessa in quanto qualcosa non va nei driver open e i driver proprietari non vanno proprio.

Se migrassi il portatile con Feodra 17 a Gentoo, che problemi potrei avere per quella scheda video?

In pratica la domanda è: anche su gentoo ci sono problemi "sostanziali" con i driver ATI/AMD?

...non sopporto vedere la VGA ad 80°C quando è in idle!

un saluto a tutti...

----------

## djinnZ

Ok lo ammetto: sono razzista. Non solo nei confronti della marmaglia d'oltremanica, dei docenti ed accademici in genere (che considero sottospecie di una razza subumana separata, quella perniciosissima dei lecchini) etc.

Sono anche molto prevenuto verso tutto quello schifo che deriva da RH.

Quindi presuppongo che abbiano pasticciato come al solito il kernel con tutte gli orpelli possibili e forse il surriscaldamento non è un problema di kernel ma di fedora. Forse con un kernel gentoo od un vanilla, opportunamente ottimizzato e kms +firmware tutto builtin potresti risolvere il problema, od aggravarlo.

L'alternativa ad AMD è Nvidia, ovvero il portatile in affitto per un paio d'anni, dopo di che non potrai più usarlo causa mancato aggiornamento. Con le intel i problemi sono più o meno gli stessi di ATI. Quindi la situazione è schifosa a prescindere.

Con gentoo devi configurare tutto a mano. Niente aiuto ma visto che non ci sono automatismi non c'è il rischio che qualche strano software interferisca.

Fino a qualche tempo fa se qualcuno chiedeva lumi su ati si concludeva sempre il messaggio con "benvenuto nei dannATI", l'uso è decaduto perché scontato non perché la situazione sia molto migliorata.

Nota che se kms non riceve edid corretti attacca a spammare i log interrogando gli edid stessi n volte al secondo, forse è quello a creare problemi od il non disabilitare le porte video non in uso. Forse non serve a niente ma provare costa solo un riavvio...

----------

## conoscenza

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Sono anche molto prevenuto verso tutto quello schifo che deriva da RH.

 

è da Fedora 6 che uso Fedora, e a parte qualche distro non riuscita bene mi sono sempre trovato bene. 

Ora sono alla 17 e sono pentito di averla installata!

Faccio un lavoro che mi "costringe" a frequentare posti caldi e umidi... se in ufficio, con ambiete climatizzato, ho la vga in idle a 80°C: cosa succede quando frequento questi altri posti? 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Quindi presuppongo che abbiano pasticciato come al solito il kernel con tutte gli orpelli possibili e forse il surriscaldamento non è un problema di kernel ma di fedora. Forse con un kernel gentoo od un vanilla, opportunamente ottimizzato e kms +firmware tutto builtin potresti risolvere il problema, od aggravarlo.

 

dici che, scaricando un kernel sorgente, compilandolo, posso risolvere qualcosa?

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> L'alternativa ad AMD è Nvidia, ovvero il portatile in affitto per un paio d'anni, dopo di che non potrai più usarlo causa mancato aggiornamento. Con le intel i problemi sono più o meno gli stessi di ATI. Quindi la situazione è schifosa a prescindere.

 

degli aggiornamenti poco mi importa: se questa situazione non si risolve preferisco tornare a Fedora14, anzicchè di avere la 17 o la 18 che sia. 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Con gentoo devi configurare tutto a mano. Niente aiuto ma visto che non ci sono automatismi non c'è il rischio che qualche strano software interferisca.

 

Tutto a mano... a cosa ti riferisci? Classica "emersione" di Gentoo? Per quello non è un problema, ho già emerso un paio di pc per il tempo che ci voleva... 

Oppure alludi ad altro per "configurare a manina"?

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Fino a qualche tempo fa se qualcuno chiedeva lumi su ati si concludeva sempre il messaggio con "benvenuto nei dannATI", l'uso è decaduto perché scontato non perché la situazione sia molto migliorata.

 

quindi anche in Gentoo si hanno gli stessi problemi che in Fedora?

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Nota che se kms non riceve edid corretti attacca a spammare i log interrogando gli edid stessi n volte al secondo, forse è quello a creare problemi od il non disabilitare le porte video non in uso. Forse non serve a niente ma provare costa solo un riavvio...

 

...mmm come posso verificare queste cose? Sul portatile ho la classica uscita video e l'hdmi: saranno mica questi a ciclare continuamente?

----------

## djinnZ

 *conoscenza wrote:*   

> è da Fedora 6 che uso Fedora

 è da RH 4.qualcosa che sono razzista... *conoscenza wrote:*   

> dici che, scaricando un kernel sorgente, compilandolo, posso risolvere qualcosa?

 boh tentar non nuoce. Non so su fedora se ci sono altri orpelli automatici e ricordo dalle mie bestemmie sulla "sorella" centos che il tentativo di usare un kernel diverso da quella ciofeca modulare che hanno stabilito loro è irritante se non altro. *conoscenza wrote:*   

> degli aggiornamenti poco mi importa...

 ma leggi quello che scrivo? Ho solo detto che nvidia è peggio per altre ragioni. *conoscenza wrote:*   

> Oppure alludi ad altro per "configurare a manina"?

 Se vuoi disabilitare la porta HDMI devi editarti il grub o la conf del kernel ed aggiungere a manina  *Quote:*   

> video=HDMI-qualcosa:d

  non c'è un comodo menu con il flag disabilita dmi e devi sapere tu cosa fare.

Se usi kms sta a te impostare le corrette use flag e configurare il caricamento del firmware nel kernel o in genkernel (od in entrambi) etc. Pertendo da zero, non c'è nulla di preconfigurato. *conoscenza wrote:*   

> quindi anche in Gentoo si hanno gli stessi problemi che in Fedora?

 i problemi di compatibilità del driver sono gli stessi, ma dato che non hai nulla di preimpostato e complicato da strane ridefinizioni dei percorsi e scorciatoie via seconda stella a destra e dritto fino al mattino se hai necessità di parametri particolari è meno complicato.

Se conosci gentoo sai di cosa sto parlando. *conoscenza wrote:*   

> ...mmm come posso verificare queste cose? Sul portatile ho la classica uscita video e l'hdmi: saranno mica questi a ciclare continuamente?

 è una possibilità. Provare è facile (con gentoo).

Anche una risoluzione balorda può causare problemi se è per questo.

provare ... provare ... provare ... con metodo, sistematicamente, documentandosi.

----------

